# Wer kann SMD löten?



## Carlo (1. Nov. 2013)

Hallo Leute,

mal ne Frage die eher nicht zum Teich gehört.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Löten von SMD-Bauteilen?

Hab ne Platine auf der was entlötet werden muss und das neue Teil dann wieder drauf.

Aber irgendwie ist mir das alles viel zu eng, und ich habe auch nicht den richtigen Lötkolben.

Vielleicht gibt es hier einen Profi-SMD-Löter?

gruß
Carlo


----------



## Roeri (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wer kann SMD löten?*

Hallo Carlo,

ich arbeite beruflich mit der Leiterplatten Entwicklung und auch Bestückung.
Was soll denn gemacht werdenoder wie hast Dir das vorgestellt???
Schicke mir am besten ne PN.

mfg Roeri


----------



## Carlo (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wer kann SMD löten?*

Hallo,

PN ist unterwegs

Gruß
Carlo


----------

